# Ces 2012 onsite reports



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

International CES 2012 ONSITE Roundup – Wednesday January 11, 2012
While the International Consumer Electronics Show 2012 (best known as CES) formally started already… several of us flew in early this morning for our own “first day”. We decided to see the final 3 days of the show and skip the first 2 days, which are primarily media (restricted) and speaker (additional fee) sessions. Even after attending the past 4 years…to several of us….the scope and scale of this event appears staggering in 2012….including the traditional heavily-burdened Las Vegas traffic. Walking is often faster than vehicle transportation – thanks to RichieRich furnishing the “home base” for our stay – the walk from the hotel to CES is a short one. Photos will be included here in this thread each day.

OBVIOUSLY FROM THE FIRST PHOTO, they must have known a number of DBSTalk members were going to be there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

First Impressions of International CES 2012: 

1)	This is without question…the “Disneyworld for Gadgets”.
2)	Mobile, mobile, and more mobile. Anyone having doubt as to the future of mobile technology would have that perspective eliminated at CES. Compared to last year’s event…there are even more new tablets, smart phones, web-integrated cameras and major appliances, as well as integrated automotive gadgets throughout the CES halls, and offered by a many brand-name manufacturers. Almost ½ of all press releases in 2012 pertained to mobile products, mobile services, and new device introductions.
3)	Sorry skeptics – the HDTV industry has not given up on 3D HDTV – reports of its death are premature (3D is not dead from the HDTV manufacturer’s viewpoint). This was obvious at CES2012. whereby plenty of major vendors not only promoted 3D HDTV, but also next generation 3D HDTV – less cost, glasses-free, and HDTVs that show both 2D and 3D as concurrent choices for viewers. Pretty much all major manufacturers had 3D HDTV presentations, demos, and hardware prominently featured in their booths, including Panasonic, Toshiba, Sharp, LG, Samsung, Sony, and others. In addition, ESPN 3D was featured at its own booth at CES 2012, featuring impressive sample 3D sports programming demos and a live feed from their 3D ESPN channel.
4)	4K - remember that terminology – you’re likely going to hear it alot in 2012 (and perhaps thereafter if manufacturers have their way). This latest HDTV evolutionary milestone reflects High Definition at roughly 4 times the resolution of today’s HDTVs. Needless to say, 4K features razor sharp video presentation. More info on this topic will be posted later.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

More First Impressions

1)	One “major news” item for CES 2012 was that Microsoft will no longer be participating as an exhibitor as of 2013. As one of the largest booths seen each year at CES – their decision to leave CES exhibiting will be noticeable going forward. The reason MS decided to make this change was tied to their development timing. Most new Windows releases have been in the fall, whereas CES in January each year. That makes for a challenge in terms of completed or even beta showings at CES. Still, there was a WIN8 (beta) demo at their 2012 booth. As many folks may know, Windows 8 is primarily targeted for the support of tablet/mobile touch screen devices, with a “configuration switch” option available for a desktop/laptop PC user interface. With WIN8 being several months from formal release, and now almost 2 years behind competitive offerings for iOS and Android tablets, a number of people openly questioned the potential success of WIN8 at this late date – even right inside the Microsoft booth itself. 
2)	Last year, this event drew over 149,000 attendees based on reports provided by CES. When the final 2012 numbers are counted…this year’s attendance is expected to set a record. The scale of this extravaganza requires all of the space contained in the entire North, Central, and South Las Vegas Convention Center halls…plus…more space in the Hilton and Venetian Convention Centers (neighboring facilities) as well – 1.851 million net square feet of floor space. Compared to other shows attended in previous years, 2012 foot traffic everywhere in the International CES Las Vegas Convention Center, the surrounding streets, restaurants, and the hotels…seemed to validate record attendance this year. 
3)	International CES 2012 was indeed more “international” than in past years – with a noticeable growth in the number of global nation booths and attendees.
4)	There were reams of press conferences (as always), press releases (more than ever before), and with more than 20,000 new products slated to be announced this week – and 5,000 members of the international press onsite. This onslaught of marketing hype requires any attendee to plan ahead, chose their topics, and limits their time to focus upon a limited list of interests.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Entropic - (reported from the CES exhibit floor) 

A)	This year, Entropic was beginning to mention their MOCA 2.0 infrastructure at their booth. For DirecTV users – when you hear MOCA…think DECA/SWiM. The presentations in their booth this year included new MOCA 2.0 adapters and views of improved bandwidth (speed) for Home Networking and Channel Stacking (CSS) solutions. This evolutionary MOCA 2.0 “next generation” version will be capable of delivering 400Mbps up to 1 Gbps of MAC-layer throughput a coax home networking framework. In simple terms, MOCA 2.0 is DECA on steroids for speed / throughput. It is also optimized in like fashion for Internet/WIFI channel support in the same infrastructure. The booth demo featured a look at how a MOCA 2.0 network would work similar to the current DECA networking connectivity, simply using updated DECA-like adapters and or internal DECA technology within HD receivers and/or HD DVRs, as well as corresponding multi-switch hardware.

The booth staff confirmed that MOCA 2.0 as backward compatible with previous versions that are commonly installed in DirecTV home installations. While they were able to demonstrate MOCA 2.0 functionality in the Entropic booth, the adapters and corresponding hardware were for demo purposes, and did not reflect what final production components would look like. Availability will likely be later in 2012, and contingent upon DirecTV’s own rollout schedule, which was unknown at this time.

Another viewing was for RVU. Specifically, an HR34 HD DVR, along with Samsung RVU-enabled TV, and a corresponding new C70 RVU Remote were shown by a representative of Jethead (a tech partner) at the Entropic booth. The remote was particularly interesting based on an entirely different design specific to RVO operation. In addition, we were told that a new client device will be forthcoming…basically a replacement for the current C30 unit. The client devices are very small, and we were told that the next generation will be even smaller.

We will be returning tomorrow, and providing additional details as they are provided.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Special CES Guest – Earl Bonovich

A)	There have been DBSTalk ties to CES one way or another for several years now – a number of DBSTalkers voluntarily attend this tradeshow (at their own expense) through affiliations within the Consumer Electronics industry. To the onsite team of DBSTalkers who selflessly come to CES and contribute to the sharing of information – THANK YOU!

In addition, while not having a formal booth at the event, DirecTV typically has staff representation on site at CES with key business partners. There was a special personal treat for two of us this year – (finally) getting to meet Earl Bonovich. 

Earl is perhaps best known as the Founder of the DBSTalk / DirecTV Cutting Edge (CE) field testing program. For more than 5 years now, DirecTV and DBSTalk have successfully worked together to execute an informal/voluntary partnership to field test various technologies so that they can eventually become available to all DirecTV customers. Past examples passing through this process have included various new DirecTV HD receiver and DVR devices, SWiM, Whole Home DVR Service, NFL Sunday Ticket mobile, iPad app, nomad, and others. Put simply, without Earl’s pioneering efforts, there would not be a CE program at DBSTalk. As a past Moderator at DBSTalk, Earl himself has “moved forward” in recent years to actually now work for DirecTV itself, and has been extremely successful personally managing mobile technology innovations for them – to the point he and his team won an Emmy for their product innovations. If you use any of the mobile DirecTV technologies, the odds are Earl has a direct hand in getting those to market. Thanks to him for what he has done in the past at DBSTalk, is doing now for DirecTV customers, and gaining a slice of his time at CES.

Both HDTVFAN0001 and RichieRich joined Earl for a nice lunch meeting.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

4K HDTV - (reported from the CES exhibit floor)

A)	(Multiple vendors) – There is no doubt today’s HDTV (720p through 1080p resolution) has been a major success. Mass production and pricing reductions have been key drivers. Now…a 4K resolution will offer 8.8 million pixels on an HDTV screen in the new models appearing in 2012. If seeing a razor sharp image on very large screens doesn’t make you go WOW! – you probably will never care about 4K. I had to say WOW! more than once seeing 4K in multiple booths.

Sony, JVC, and a number of other vendors were heavily promoting this new HDTV resolution format. What became obvious rather quickly was that that kind of “super video” is targeted at mostly larger HDTV screens (including both home and commercial theater projectors). Still, all the vendors I spoke with felt this was a done deal in terms of success in the higher-end Home Theater/Media Room market. Another interesting factor in the upcoming “4K revolution” will be video scaling – or more accurately – the reduced need for video scaling. One other term I overheard for this was “QuadHD”, but I suspect 4K might be the name that sticks…and most vendors used that. What I could not find out from anyone so far: How will / could 4K & 3D “play together” in the future?

As far as content for 4K: Since the 4K presentation dimensions are essentially 4 times 1080p resolution – most existing HD content can be easily “up-scaled” to the new 4K standard. On a related note – the new high-capacity 50GB Blu Ray disks were said to be sufficient to support 4K content just fine. Several new 50GB Blu Ray players were seen at multiple brand-name vendor booths, with several slated for release this year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some pictures I took onsite. Thanks to Stuart for adding these updated items - the HR34 with the corresponding RVU-enabled Samsung TV and C70 remote (closeup is the last photo) were shown - we'll be going back for a scheduled meeting at Entropic later this morning.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome man, thanks for the report!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, it was Great meeting Earl Bonovich today after Posting with him in 3 different Forums over the past 10 years. He is definitely a Genius in developing the CE Program which is a WIN/WIN Situation for both DIRECTV & DBSTALK.COM.

After our Lunch with Earl, HDTVFAN0001 and I rushed over to CES to enjoy a few moments viewing the various Exhibits and we briefly got to Meet & Greet the Fantastic Guys at Morega, Inc. who are developing the Nomad Software for DIRECTV. We will be meeting with them for a more in depth interactive session on Friday to discuss some things that we believe can help them perfect and fine tune this wonderful software that allows us to Offload our Directv Content onto our Mobile Devices for purposes of Remotely Viewing in situations such as on an airplane where there is no WiFi.

We then met with Draconis which was a pure pleasure as he is a Great Guy and Very Knowledgeable and it was Great to share CES Experiences with him (he had more to share with us then we had to share with him as we were only there for about 3 hours).

Briefly stopped by the NVidea Booth to enjoy viewing the Asus Transformer Prime in mulitple viewable uses which Blew Me Away!!! The PQ Is Awesome.

Can't wait until mine arrives in late February.

Wishing You Could All Be Here!!!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I made a quick stop at the Entropic booth to look at the RVU setup. The speed of the interface on the Samsung TV was about on par with the SD GUI in use, so I wonder how the HD GUI will fare.

The C70 remote was certainly pleasant to hold, and while not as weighty as the current RF crop, the ergonomics were great. I really liked the toggles for the channel and volume changers. It would be nice to see this in a "grown up" form for the full-featured boxes. I would hope such a remote will keep the rubberized backing.

I believe the C30 has been covered before, it's little more in appearance than an H24 with nothing on the front and a disappointing power light (compared to the backlit logo of the Hx24/34 series).

For the sake of comparison, I also checked out Dish's Hopper. While it has some nice features (2TB hard drive, Sling, Prime Time Anytime); I found the rest of the unit and service lacking compared to the HR34 (only 3 tuners, not backward compatible with other Dish DVRs, including the former flagship 722).


DirecTV RVU client by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

DirecTV RVU TV Remote by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

I've been here since day one, staying a little further up the freeway at Nellis AFB; so I've been pacing my visits to the show. I should have more after Friday though, since I only brought the iPad with me (I have the SD card reader at least for photo uploads).

I would also note that the Booth Model for the Nikon 1 camera was sporting a red plastic dress today that featured... Swedish Fish candies on the bust. Seriously. :lol:


Nikon Booth Model by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

Nikon Booth Model by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are some random photos I took of CES:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I also chatted with one of the devs @ dish re Hopper and Joey. Instead of a cute little cuddly client, Joey resembles more of a hot running router. Not little or cute.

Was told the prime time 4 by recording is not compressed, but watching was limited to one station on one box.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"Laxguy" said:


> I also chatted with one of the devs @ dish re Hopper and Joey. Instead of a cute little cuddly client, Joey resembles more of a hot running router. Not little or cute.
> 
> Was told the prime time 4 by recording is not compressed, but watching was limited to one station on one box.


Don't get me wrong, I love the concept of the Hopper and the Joey, but I think they're alienating customers by not providing full bidirectional compatibility with recent receivers like DirecTV has with their MRV. Also, adding a couple more tuners would help significantly.

Edit: the Hopper also (wisely) ditches the touchpad remote from the 722.

The Dish Network swag was decent though. There's a nice keychain, and something made of the hopper logo that I can't quite divine it's purpose.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's a fun fact: there are 218 exhibitors named "Shenzen ... (something or other)". I'm personally avoiding these booths like the plague, since most center around iPhone cases of any design imaginable.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> ...The C70 remote was certainly pleasant to hold, and while not as weighty as the current RF crop, the ergonomics were great. I really liked the toggles for the channel and volume changers. It would be nice to see this in a "grown up" form for the full-featured boxes. I would hope such a remote will keep the rubberized backing...


Thanks for the shot of the RC70 "live" ... hadn't seen it other then the mock up.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Take it that even if they start using those 2.0 devices that users won't see any advantage from them till its incorporated into the actual boxes which would mean hoping the next released STB has this inside. 
Otherwise the way I read and look at it the current boxes will limit you at the 100Mbps transmit speed.

With the new standard being faster than the 100Mbps Ethernet jack, I wonder if they at some point end up removing that part completely leaving you only the DECA option for connection to keep cost less and things more streamlined...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Btw great pics guys, and also reporting! Also nice to be able to put some faces with you guys on here, esp Earl.

looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the fantastic reports! Wish I could have joined you this year but I'm there in spirit!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HDTVfan's posts have been updated with pictures:



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here are some pictures I took onsite:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A number of onsite DBSTalkers have a busy day scheduled. We'll also be gathering tonight for a DBSTalker dinner. 

More reports, photos, etc. will be coming and added by sevral folks in this thread.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Both HDTVFAN0001 and RichieRich joined Earl for a nice lunch meeting.


Thanks for the opportunity to meet and have lunch... it was a great time and to put faces with avatars/names.

I am very happy of what has been created here, and very glad that it has continued to grown over these past 4 years behind the mentoring of the great mods an users that make it what it is.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Terrific in-depth reports. Great job!


dirtyblueshirt said:


> the Hopper also (wisely) ditches the touchpad remote from the 722.


The touchpad remote was issued with the beta release of the 922 and didn't make the cut for production.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Btw great pics guys, and also reporting! Also nice to be able to put some faces with you guys on here, esp Earl.
> 
> looking forward to reading more.


Heh.... wait till you see my new Avatar, assuming I can stay connected long enough to get it cemented in.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, you'll have to guess which one is me.... The other guy is Rohan Marley, an extremely personable guy; face of the Marley efforts here.

Now, are there any specific requests for info on X, Y or Z?


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

More News Facebook and DIRECTV at CES see the video here.
http://www.livestream.com/facebookguests/video?clipId=pla_dd91b8bc-c69e-4d0d-9721-e6dc0b7cd0b1


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> (reported from the CES exhibit floor)...


Very well-written, informative report. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> More News Facebook and DIRECTV at CES see the video here.
> http://www.livestream.com/facebookguests/video?clipId=pla_dd91b8bc-c69e-4d0d-9721-e6dc0b7cd0b1


The last thing in the world I want is for everyone to know what I'm watching. Doesn't anyone value privacy anymore? That app will never be activated here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not the average facebook user.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"azarby" said:


> The last thing in the world I want is for everyone to know what I'm watching. Doesn't anyone value privacy anymore? That app will never be activated here.


Personally I want every reporting service to know what I am watching. So it doesn't get cancelled There Are many other things I will keep personal. My tv and movie choices are no where on that list


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It depends on what I'm watching.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Does that factor into the Nielsen ratings? Or are we not there yet?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Personally I want every reporting service to know what I am watching. So it doesn't get cancelled There Are many other things I will keep personal. My tv and movie choices are no where on that list


man i hate it when one of my fav shows gets cancelled!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Does that factor into the Nielsen ratings? Or are we not there yet?


I'll never tell


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 4K HDTV - (reported from the CES exhibit floor)On a related note - the new high-capacity 50GB Blu Ray disks were said to be sufficient to support 4K content just fine. Several new 50GB Blu Ray players were seen at multiple brand-name vendor booths, with several slated for release this year.


Dual layer (DL) Blu-ray discs are already at 50GB per disc. I'm guessing you are referring to Blu-ray players that can upscale to 4K resolution?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"spartanstew" said:


> It depends on what I'm watching.


I don't think we need to know your TV habits either... It would probably read: "Watches Cinemax 10p-2a..."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike_TV said:


> Dual layer (DL) Blu-ray discs are already at 50GB per disc. I'm guessing you are referring to Blu-ray players that can upscale to 4K resolution?


Somewhat yes, somewhat not exactly....there is new technology needed to not only do the 4K presentation, but additional new BD players that have to match the support of the 50GB disks with that corresponding upscale *and *native 4K video presentation. New 4K content will come at some point, and Blu Ray Disk will likely be the primary source, even befor comsumer-available cameras (that's probably 1-2 years away).

Bottom line - we'll see new BD players that are "4K Enabled".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ENTROPIC (additional visit). Several DBSTalkers met onsite for a schedule additional information visit regarding Entropic devices and the future of MOCA 2.0.
As a long term technology business partner of DirecTV, Entropic has a history of providing some of the most popular and innovative components within the home implementation infrastructure. Items like SWiM, DECA, and others have been used to evolve new products and services in recent years. 
In the case of MOCA 2.0, we learned that this is a roadmap item. Currently, the current version of this proprietary home networking has laid the foundation for Whole Home DVR Service (WHDS) – also known as MRV – for DirecTV. The future will include MOCA 1.1 and eventually MOCA 2.0. 
The DirecTV roadmap timelines are not yet firmed up…but seeing new MOCA/DECA adapters later in 2012 and another update in 2013 would not be a surprise. Part of the change will not only include smaller physical adapters, but also self-contained MOCA 1.1 and MOCA 2.0 support in these devices – this will provide a logical path for upgrading existing customer (backwards compatible) networks, as well as lower-cost implementations for new clients. For current DVR and other hardware, the internal network connections will continue to limit the Ethernet post speeds to current levels. Future new HD DVR/ HD receiver devices will likely contain MOCA 1.1 and/or MOCA 2.0 inside, much like the HR24/H25 devices came with MOCA 1.0 (DECA) internal of the units themselves.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DOUG BROTT - Similar to our Day One experience at CES, there was yet another special treat – having the good fortune to have Doug Brott (a former DBSTalk moderator) join us on site. As a major past contributor at DBSTalk, Doug recently advanced his career to move on to opportunities working with DirecTV. Previous to his current position, Doug was instrumental in continuing Earl Bonovich’s legacy and success with the DBSTalk Cutting Edge (CE) field testing partnership program with DirecTV. Many of us will always be grateful for his hard work and long hours as a past Moderator and leader at DBSTalk. In Doug’s new role, he will be able to leverage his strong knowledge from the DirecTV user view, along with a robust understanding of the technical and programming perspective towards what is required, preferred, and desired in future DirecTV products and services.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SD ASSOCIATION – The booth included and interesting presentation about some pending new enhancements to one of the most popular storage format offerings used by millions of users and with thousands of devices including digital cameras, tablets, smart phones, and others.
The interesting announcements at SDA were for new versions of SD cards – 1) with a new version of WIFI self-contained, and 2) a much higher transfer speed offering.
The WIFI-enabled version is in reality closer to Bluetooth than WIFI, in that it allows for photo, data, and other content transfer for 2 SD WIFI card device users from distances only 5-10 meters – but no WIFI connection (other than the devices themselves) is needed. Think tablet to tablet, tablet to camera, camera to smart phone, and scenarios of that nature. New firmware that works with the new cards in devices will provide the infrastructure.
The Higher Speed SD card version is geared toward loading, transferring, and storing large multimedia files in various SD card-enabled devices. Toshiba, Sandisk, and others are early manufacturers supporting these 2 new SD card standards.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DBSTALK DINNER - In the evening, a group of DBSTalkers had what has become a “traditional” event – the on-site DBSTalk dinner at Maggiano’s Italian restaurant, located at the north end of Fashion Show Mall on the Vegas strip…something we actually started 4 years ago. This gathering is always a lot of fun, and this year didn’t disappoint – great food, some laughs, and great discussions about CES, DBSTalk, and meeting several new folks. 

This year, the DBSTalker dinner attendees included the following (in the photo):

Top Row (Left To Right) gcd0865, NR4P,Richierich, Dour Brott, Draconis, dirtybirdshirt.

Bottom Row (Left to Right) – GibsonGuy, VLaslow, LAXguy, David Ortiz, HDTVFan00001.

Since there were “old friends” and first-timer “new friends” alike, this was yet another great annual part of the CES experience.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Doug looks like he may have lost a few pounds from last year.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since there were "old friends" and first-timer "new friends" alike, this was yet another great annual part of the CES experience.


Yes it was, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> DOUG BROTT - Similar to our Day One experience at CES, there was yet another special treat - having the good fortune to have Doug Brott (a former DBSTalk moderator) join us on site. As a major past contributor at DBSTalk, Doug recently advanced his career to move on to opportunities working with DirecTV. Previous to his current position, Doug was instrumental in continuing Earl Bonovich's legacy and success with the DBSTalk Cutting Edge (CE) field testing partnership program with DirecTV. Many of us will always be grateful for his hard work and long hours as a past Moderator and leader at DBSTalk. In Doug's new role, he will be able to leverage his strong knowledge from the DirecTV user view, along with a robust understanding of the technical and programming perspective towards what is required, preferred, and desired in future DirecTV products and services.


Theres GoofyITGuy there. hehe

should of put up his youtube audition video in that post too for those that haven't seen it.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> SD ASSOCIATION - The booth included and interesting presentation about some pending new enhancements to one of the most popular storage format offerings used by millions of users and with thousands of devices including digital cameras, tablets, smart phones, and others.
> The interesting announcements at SDA were for new versions of SD cards - 1) with a new version of WIFI self-contained, and 2) a much higher transfer speed offering.
> The WIFI-enabled version is in reality closer to Bluetooth than WIFI, in that it allows for photo, data, and other content transfer for 2 SD WIFI card device users from distances only 5-10 meters - but no WIFI connection (other than the devices themselves) is needed. Think tablet to tablet, tablet to camera, camera to smart phone, and scenarios of that nature. New firmware that works with the new cards in devices will provide the infrastructure.
> The Higher Speed SD card version is geared toward loading, transferring, and storing large multimedia files in various SD card-enabled devices. Toshiba, Sandisk, and others are early manufacturers supporting these 2 new SD card standards.


sounds like NFC in a sense too no?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

btw if anyone hasn't watched this i think some might get a kick out of some of it.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/12/live-from-the-engadget-ces-stage-an-interview-with-qualcomm/

Its engadget's interview with Qualcomm's Rob Chandhok.

Theres a little section on there where he discusses some of the things they are exploring like FACIAL RECOGNITION for TV's!! Where when you come and sit down and turn on your TV it'll recognize you and automatically load up your favorites and personal settings and such. Dunno if i'd even use it but stuff like that is crazy. 
I always get a trip unlocking my kinect on the xbox.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> Doug looks like he may have lost a few pounds from last year.


Yes, and he's not at all dour....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, and he's not at all dour....


What's up with the google map? This is the second time I've seen a "random" map in a post recently. 

Did you post this from the DBSTalk app?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Has anybody got a chance to do a hands on with this:


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Go Beavs said:


> What's up with the google map? This is the second time I've seen a "random" map in a post recently.
> 
> Did you post this from the DBSTalk app?


I suspect it was sent from a Smart Phone. My Iphone can send a map of my location in emails, text messages or when using AIM and having a chat. I turned it off just like I turned off "sent from my Iphone" closing.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

"CopyCat" said:


> I suspect it was sent from a Smart Phone. My Iphone has can send a map of my location in emails, text messages or when using AIM and having a chat. I turned it off just like I turned off "sent from my Iphone" closing.


Yeah, there's a setting in the advanced section of the new post/reply box in the DBSTalk app that allows you to include a map. I was thinking it got turned on by accident but I can see how a smart phone could do that too.

Ok, enough of my off topic posting... Great job on the reporting guys. I'm going to have to go to CES one of these years. It looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

ATARI said:


> Has anybody got a chance to do a hands on with this:


thats pretty cool there. wonder if it actually allows light inside when you have ti transparant/clear or with blinds partially open. otherwise if it didn't then you end up with a dark room if your replacing windows with that.


----------



## GibsonGuy (Jan 20, 2008)

It was a lot of fun meeting the people I've seen on here and gotten a lot of good information from.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> DBSTALK DINNER - In the evening, a group of DBSTalkers had what has become a "traditional" event - the on-site DBSTalk dinner at Maggiano's Italian restaurant, located at the north end of Fashion Show Mall on the Vegas strip&#8230;something we actually started 4 years ago. This gathering is always a lot of fun, and this year didn't disappoint - great food, some laughs, and great discussions about CES, DBSTalk, and meeting several new folks.
> 
> This year, the DBSTalker dinner attendees included the following (in the photo):
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> What's up with the google map? This is the second time I've seen a "random" map in a post recently.
> 
> Did you post this from the DBSTalk app?


Yes, I posted from my iPhone, and I think it was the "Advanced" section that allows this. Won't do it regularly, but as I was "Leaving Las Vegas" it had some relevance to CES.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Doug looks like he may have lost a few pounds from last year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, we finally are wrapping up our trip to Las Vegas and it has been a lot of Fun to enjoy the CES Experience again and Meet & Greet a few of the other DBSTALKER CES Attendees.

We hope more DBSTALK'rs can come next year to enjoy the wonderful Preview of Electronic Toys at CES 2013 (if the World does not come to an End on Dec. 21, 2012!!! :lol:

HDTVFAN0001 did a Great Job of Uploading our Pictures and elaborating with Posts and of course he did an Excellent Job of Arranging and Coordinating the 4th Annual DBSTALK CES Attendees Dinner at Maggiones.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, I posted from my iPhone, and I think it was the "Advanced" section that allows this. Won't do it regularly, but as I was "Leaving Las Vegas" it had some relevance to CES.


Ahh, cool, no big deal. I'm glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

I didn't really see anything about any other TV providers saying anything about RVU except Samsung. Did I just miss it? Or was every other manufacturer just silent on the subject? TIA


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

The "reports" from the show were terrific. I'm just happy to have had the opportunity to have dinner with these folks. A great group of people!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A few bits:

"The 2012 International CES was the largest in the event's 44 year history, with a record number of more than 3,100 exhibitors across the largest show floor in CES history - 1.861 million net square feet of exhibit space - and drawing a record of more than 153,000 attendees, including more than 34,000 international attendees. More than 20,000 new products were launched at the 2012 CES, which also featured top executives participating in keynote sessions, including those from Qualcomm, Mercedes, Wal-Mart, Intel, Ford, Verizon, Unilver, Ford, eBay, GE, Google and Facebook. Executive delegations from thousands of global companies, from Apple to Zeo, attended the 2012 CES to meet with current and future customers. "

Q- was MS ripped here by omission?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Q- was MS ripped here by omission?


Given that they have made it very clear this is their last CES, why plug them?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> A few bits:
> 
> "The 2012 International CES was the largest in the event's 44 year history, with a record number of more than 3,100 exhibitors across the largest show floor in CES history - 1.861 million net square feet of exhibit space - and drawing a record of more than 153,000 attendees, including more than 34,000 international attendees. More than 20,000 new products were launched at the 2012 CES, which also featured top executives participating in keynote sessions, including those from Qualcomm, Mercedes, Wal-Mart, Intel, Ford, Verizon, Unilver, Ford, eBay, GE, Google and Facebook. Executive delegations from thousands of global companies, from Apple to Zeo, attended the 2012 CES to meet with current and future customers. "
> 
> Q- was MS ripped here by omission?


Microsoft has announced that they are no longer going to attend CES (because it doesn't fit with their OS release schedule), so my guess is the author of that CES statement decided it wasn't even worth mentioning them now...


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Its engadget's interview with Qualcomm's Rob Chandhok.
> 
> Theres a little section on there where he discusses some of the things they are exploring like FACIAL RECOGNITION for TV's!! Where when you come and sit down and turn on your TV it'll recognize you and automatically load up your favorites and personal settings and such.


Wow, Network 23 will be able to tell exactly who's watching. Just watch out for the blipverts; they can be dangerous.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, the dreaded day approaches. A new remote. I've finally gotten to the point where I can keep my remote under the covers and use it from "muscle memory". 

But, I do like the "Peanut" look of the new remote. The only thing I saw that might be problematic is the new "Play" button, but I'll get used to it. Looks a lot better than I thought it would.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

carl6 said:


> Given that they have made it very clear this is their last CES, why plug them?


Agree, totally. Just wondering about the "protocol" involved- you'd think your keynote speaker's company would be mentioned, but also understand why MS was left off the list. The q. is really as to expectations and whether CES felt it was going out of its way to diss MS, or what. Idle speculation, iae.....


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry I missed meeting any of you guys, I met Doug a few years back... I was at the AVS party Thursday night...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, Guys CES 2012 is Over and it was quite easy to get a Cab drive to the Airport so that is good but it looks like a Ghost Town compared to yesterday.

I just hope we can get more DBSTALK'rs out there next year to Celebrate CES 2013 and view Great Futuristic Electronic Toys/Gadgets of the Future!!! 

Again, I must thank HDTVFAN0001, for His Organizational Abilities and Tirelesss Efforts to Allow this to All Come Together!!! 

Thanks To All Who Showed Up & Participated to make this a Great Event!!!

God Bless!!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Agreed, a big THANK YOU to *hdtvfan0001* for all the work he did putting that together. :hurah:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Draconis said:


> Agreed, a big THANK YOU to *hdtvfan0001* for all the work he did putting that together. :hurah:


And Thank You Draconis from HDTVFANBOY (we'll be changing his USERID soon) for all of your knowledge about Vegas since you live there and your Pre-Emptive Exploration of CES 2012 before we got there so you could give us invaluable insights as to where to go to see what we were truly interested in).

I don't think that most people understand how much time and organizational energy goes into planning our CES DBSTALK Events and the Dinner but HDTVFAN0001 does an exceptional job and he is to be commended and thanked for his tireless efforts!!!

Hope Everyone Has Enjoyed Our CES 2012 Endeavors & Visual Presentations along with Our Posts of just what a Great Event CES 2012 has been!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, thanks to Drac and Fan, and you, too, Richard for your fine hospitality skills and good humor. 
It was good to see the old gang and meet some new talent - and I am still working off that incredible dinner.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I know I had a great time meeting everybody. I wish I took more pictures, but being my first year at CES, I was busy ogling over everything in general.

That being said, Here's my take on what I saw... Mind you, I didn't strictly focus on A/V in general.

*MoCA 2.0: *I doubt the average casual user will notice too much of a difference, but I'd expect this will lead to less lag time when fast forwarding, rewinding, and accessing shows on a remote DVR, and an overall higher capacity for multiple streams on a system. This should also benefit users of Media Center / RVU systems.

*Television:* It looks like the theme this year will be thinner panels and nearly non-existent bezels. Expect LED to overtake conventional LCD backlight technologies and also expect OLED to make inroads to the mainstream.

4K televisions are all over the place and I'd say they're about 5 years out from being mainstream. We also saw the introduction of 8K displays - All I can say on those is ... wow, just wow. The resolution was simply amazing and just can't translate to photo well at all. Rumors say that the image, shot by one of the very few 8K camera in existence (owned by Japan's NHK Network), was delivered to the set by 16 (yes, sixteen!) HDMI cables. In an unrelated rumor, DirecTV is going to broadcast the world's first 8K channel, but it will be a premium channel and will take up an entire satellite's bandwidth. Content will be provided by C-SPAN. 

_FunFact™: The resolution of an 8K display (7680x4320) is 33.2 megapixels. The human eye, if looking through a window at a field of view of approximately 90°, has the equivalent resolution of approximately 324 megapixels._​
*Dish Network: *The biggest news from Dish at CES was their ability to flood the media with press releases and spin other technologies into their own idea. No, seriously though, the Hopper DVR is basically an HR-34 with twice the storage, 40% less tuners, and no backward compatibility with other Dish receivers or DVRs beyond using the Sling technology to stream, but not control the Hopper.

*Automotive:* Ford had some good news for Sync users... 5 new apps supported by Sync AppLink. iHeartRadio, Scout, TuneIn Radio, Slacker Radio, and Roximity were added to NPR, announced at the 2012 NAIAS in Detroit and the existing support for Pandora and Stitcher.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, thanks to Drac and Fan, and you, too, Richard for your fine hospitality skills and good humor.
> It was good to see the old gang and meet some new talent - and I am still working off that incredible dinner.


Thank You for your kind & generous comments and let's keep this THANG going on so we can get together and put Faces with Names and Celebrate Our Common Interest In HDTV!!! :hurah:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"dirtyblueshirt" said:


> In an unrelated rumor, DirecTV is going to broadcast the world's first 8K channel, but it will be a premium channel and will take up an entire satellite's bandwidth.


The entire satellite?? Or one transponder? That's the thing, who's going to have the bandwidth to deliver 4 and 8 K channels? Providers are having issues now with the current HD channels.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The entire satellite?? Or one transponder? That's the thing, who's going to have the bandwidth to deliver 4 and 8 K channels? Providers are having issues now with the current HD channels.


Sorry, I should have added...  I thought the "Content by C-SPAN" part would've been a dead giveaway. But it does bring up the question of the bandwidth needed for such a resolution.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They cant even do full frame 1080p. It might fly on Blu Ray, or its replacement, but I dont see it ever being used for broadcasting unless they come up with a hell of lot better compression scheme than mpeg4, and an encoder fast enough to encode it in real time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Sorry, I should have added...  I thought the "Content by C-SPAN" part would've been a dead giveaway. But it does bring up the question of the bandwidth needed for such a resolution.


Bandwidth along with it's Exponentially Spririally Costs will be driving every thing and as the need expands so will the costs be driven up accordingly!!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Back home on the east coast after an unscheduled delay in Houston, want to add my thanks to Mr. HDTVFAN0001 for his work in pulling the dinner and side meetings together. 

Also enjoyed meeting some new folks at the dinner this year and seeing some repeats from last year. It was a great cross section of people from near and far and varied backgrounds and interests. A very nice evening.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, thanks for the "adventure" .. it was good to see the gang again. 2013 is right around the corner ..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Guys, thanks for the "adventure" .. it was good to see the gang again. 2013 is right around the corner ..


We are Glad & Grateful that you could Attend CES 2012 and Hope to See You Again next year for CES 2013!!! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Guys, thanks for the "adventure" .. it was good to see the gang again. 2013 is right around the corner ..


Doug + Richie - I'm already starting to fill up my piggy bank for cab rides at CES 2013.  

BTW - I'm still working on one final report for CES 2012 here....it takes alot of time to get the photos, info, and post work together, and I have a 1-day work turnaround tomorrow for travel...so something might just show up here later today.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Back home on the east coast after an unscheduled delay in Houston, want to add my thanks to Mr. HDTVFAN0001 for his work in pulling the dinner and side meetings together.
> 
> Also enjoyed meeting some new folks at the dinner this year and seeing some repeats from last year. It was a great cross section of people from near and far and varied backgrounds and interests. A very nice evening.


Great to hear you're home well.

The onsite DBSTALK dinner meeting is always something to enjoy for all. What makes it great is all the folks there attending. *Thanks to everyone who was there and made it special yet again this year *- we had a great group - as shown by the wanted poster - uh - photo from this week's event.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> DirecTV is going to broadcast the world's first 8K channel, but it will be a premium channel and will take up an entire satellite's bandwidth. Content will be provided by C-SPAN.


I caught the humor anyway.... :lol:


TheRatPatrol said:


> The entire satellite?? Or one transponder? That's the thing, who's going to have the bandwidth to deliver 4 and 8 K channels? Providers are having issues now with the current HD channels.


It's a joke based on the horsepower to support an 8K signal. 

I'll have more stuff on 4K, etc. later today in this thread. It was great to meet *dirtyblueshirt* for sure. Thanks for being there.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I want something so major it'll require a whole transponder just for me !!

As to $ on transportation- if your hotel is near the monorail, a three day pass is ca. $25......

Erratum: My goal was to hit 3,000 posts by the start of CES, so I missed it by almost a week. Hopefully, only a few were obvious padding.....:sure:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I want something so major it'll require a whole transponder just for me !!
> 
> As to $ on transportation- if your hotel is near the monorail, a three day pass is ca. $25......
> 
> Erratum: My goal was to hit 3,000 posts by the start of CES, so I missed it by almost a week. Hopefully, only a few were obvious padding.....:sure:


The cab ride we took was worth the price of admission ... Wouldn't get that on the monorail.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I want something so major it'll require a whole transponder just for me !!
> 
> As to $ on transportation- if your hotel is near the monorail, a three day pass is ca. $25......
> 
> Erratum: My goal was to hit 3,000 posts by the start of CES, so I missed it by almost a week. Hopefully, only a few were obvious padding.....:sure:


Congratulations LAXGUY on Hitting the 3K Milestone!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The CES Halls were always very busy, and contained over 3700 booths according to the CEA folks. The final attendance is not official, but it appears a record 153,000 attendees were obvious onsite. Quite the success.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some more pictures of Windows 8:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Several onsite DBSTalkers had the opportunity to see Windows 8 at a demo. Rather than spend too much time with views or try to explain things...here are a number of photos - that might answer alot of questions (and maybe spawn a few new ones).

From this attendees perspective...I was impressed by a few things, and underwhelmed by a number of others when it came to the UI.

Both a PC (tablet) and tablet demo perspective were shared. Both UI user settings will be supported in WIN8.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Upon our 2nd visit witha group of DBSTalkers, we were shown how *nomad *has progressed to date, as well as some things coming down the pike. We were asked not to share the future things specifically.

That said, it would be fair to say that *nomad* will have future enhancments and added capabilities as it evolves going forward.

As always, our hosts at their meeting room site were very informative and great to speak with just as they were last year at CES.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Online information is available for Sharp 4K HDTV offerings, so we'll just share some photos of both the 4K and 8K HDTV's in their booth at CES 2012.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This year, Samsung actually had a smaller RVU booth setup than the one we saw last year.

Samsung had an impressive 55" OLED HDTV display.

The Samsung booth photos are provided, with online information on their 4K, RVU, and OLED products online at the Samsung site.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks to the many people who helped make CES 2012 a great experience.

First - it was great to have a team of DBSTalker folks on the ground, sharing information, insights, and personal time together.

Second - a personal "thank you" to those who attended the DBSTalker Dinner. It was a great chance for new attendees and "veterans" to meet, talk, and share their experiences.

Third - a special thank you to Earl Bonovich and Doug Brott for taking the time from their own busy schedules to add some one-on-one time and make this year special.

Finally - Thanks to RichieRich for his personal efforts to make the stay fun and enjoyable...Stuart Sweet for his lightening-fast efforts on photo promotions to this thread...Draconis for saving a huge amount of navigational time through his scouting and advice...and Chris Blount for consolidating the information into the forum.

We're all looking forward to doing this again at CES 2012.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job as always guys, thanks for all the write ups and pics


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Upon our 2nd visit witha group of DBSTalkers, we were shown how *nomad *has progressed to date, as well as some things coming down the pike. We were asked not to share the future things specifically.


D'oh! I really regret missing that now!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't believe all of you guys went to Yale.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Several onsite DBSTalkers had the opportunity to see Windows 8 at a demo.


I liked the Windows 8 Demo and I think it has some Great Enhancements and Features but it is Not something I have to have right now and can't wait to have it but it will enhance my PC Experience.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Upon our 2nd visit witha group of DBSTalkers, we were shown how *nomad *has progressed to date, as well as some things coming down the pike. We were asked not to share the future things specifically.


Yes, there are some Nice Enhancements coming down the Pike along with Fine Tuning what we currently have and maybe, just maybe something really Special if everything works out the way some of us hope it will.

But The Future Of Nomad is just like a Box of Chocolates, you just Never know for sure what you are going to get!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to personally thank HDTVfan0001, Draconis, and Laxguy who took some excellent pictures! Thanks guys! Also a special thanks to Richierich, Doug Brott, and the rest of the crew on the ground!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Can't believe all of you guys went to Yale.


I didn't even apply there. 



dirtyblueshirt said:


> D'oh! I really regret missing that now!


Same here. D'oh indeed!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would like to personally thank HDTVfan0001, Draconis, and Laxguy who took some excellent pictures! Thanks guys! Also a special thanks to Richierich, Doug Brott, and the rest of the crew on the ground!


I give my Pictures to HDTVFAN0001 so he can Post them as he cares to as they are Supplemental to his Pictures.


----------



## Chappy316 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info! The Samsung LCD with an integrated receiver could be nice. Makes your wall mount a much cleaner install...


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

Many thanks to all the kind and welcoming DBSTalkers who made my first CES all the more enjoyable, and especially to hdtvfan0001 for organizing Thursday evening's dinner. I hope to attend CES annually in the future, and will look forward to seeing the crew again next year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad you could attend and HDTVFAN and I hope that the Annual CES/DBSTALK Meet & Greet Dinner will continue to Grow as more become interested in going to CES and then participate in the Dinner.

We were hoping at one time to have* Earl Bonovich *join us for the 4th Annual CES/DBSTALK Meet & Greet Dinner as a Surprise Guest but he had to leave Thursday morning so he couldn't make it but it was awful Nice to have *Doug Brott *join us to enjoy the Festivities.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Wish I could've made CES this year, but it wasn't meant to be.

Had a great time with the team last year, and hope to do it again next year.

Hope it was as fun and exciting as it was last year! (And hopefully, some Super Special Surprise took place this year as well ;-)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> I didn't even apply there.


I see HDTVFan has now edited his post, so my subliminal joke doesn't even make sense now (not that anyone understood it before, either).


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I see HDTVFan has now edited his post, so my subliminal joke doesn't even make sense now (not that anyone understood it before, either).


You should have quoted it. It was DBSYalers as I remember.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL, right, but if I would have quoted it, it wouldn't have been subliminal any longer.

Sometimes being dry involves taking risks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You mean like ... Dour Brott?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> You mean like ... Dour Brott?


or "Dirtybirdshirt"


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We're all looking forward to doing this again at CES 2012.


Things must be progressing well with the time machine.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We're all looking forward to doing this again at CES 2012.


Er.....Didn't you mean CES 2013??? I swear we just did CES 2012!!! :lol::lol::lol:

If the End Of The World doesn't happen on Dec. 21, 2012!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Er.....Didn't you mean CES 2013??? I swear we just did CES 2012!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> If the End Of The World doesn't happen on Dec. 21, 2012!!! :lol:


You missed the pun...some questioned that we were really there... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I see HDTVFan has now edited his post, so my subliminal joke doesn't even make sense now (not that anyone understood it before, either).


I'm more in favor of lemon as opposed to lime.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> You mean like ... Dour Brott?


Typing at 5am can be hazardous to one's spelling.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> You mean like ... Dour Brott?


That's why I posted this after the comment that he's lost a few pounds:



> Yes, and he's not at all dour....


and he surely is not. And I am not calling him Shirley, either!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You missed the pun...some questioned that we were really there... :lol:


No, you just mistyped because you were tired and in a hurry!!! :lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

There were questions raised about photos of me in my "Dirty Blueshirt". They do exist, I found these examples...

From Boot Camp:

Division 940 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

And the latest one, though it's over 5 years old (the last, considering we don't wear this uniform anymore)...

Dec 2006 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

That's more like it DBS!!!

That was what I was expecting, so wear it proudly next year to CES 2013!!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Typing at 5am can be hazardous to one's spelling.


!rolling


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Typing at 5am can be hazardous to one's spelling.


We are Not letting Mr. Perfect Off the Hook that easily are we Draconis??? :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Richierich said:


> We are Not letting Mr. Perfect Off the Hook that easily are we Draconis??? :lol:


Nope


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I think we should let him off easy, I think he had to work today while lots of others had today off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> We are Not letting Mr. Perfect Off the Hook that easily are we Draconis??? :lol:


As long as you continue to know me by that name...:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> I think we should let him off easy, I think he had to work today while lots of others had today off.


OOPS!!! I guess you are Right, we'll let him slide this time. :lol:

Well, you were Mr. Perfect until this Snafu so the Jury is Still Out!!! :lol:

I guess since you did an Excellent Job of getting the Pictures & Posts out we will cut you some Slack this time but you had better stay on your toes and no more screwing up!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Another CES bites the dust.

*For those who like to plan ahead...*

*2013 International CES
January 8-11, 2013
Las Vegas, Nevada*

_(Free Registration will start about August 1 2012). _


----------

